# SWING BIKE parts needed. PLEASE !!



## huipbas (Aug 21, 2010)

I need for my 70-ties Swing Bike an original front fender, original chain guard and decals.
Many thanks!!

Tanno


----------



## cjmickeym (Nov 21, 2010)

Good luck on finding a chain guard I have been on the hunt for 2 years. as for decals sometimes a guy list them on ebay. add swingbike to your email list on ebay so you'll get the post and not miss him when he does. they had two different kinds of decals. One that was just down the sides and one that connected the side decals by going over the bridge. I have made a front fender by cutting one out of another fender. I have a guy here in town that made me a vinyal set. look good but very fragile. Nostalgic Reflections has head badges if yours is missing but they are pricey. I hope this helps. Chaz


----------

